# Orient CEM75002D on NATO strap



## HogRider

Just wanted to share a few images of my *Orient CEM75002D* on a blue NATO. I just put that strap on there for a quick experiment, but I like the feel and look of the watch almost better than with bracelet. The Lume shot makes the lume look better than it is in real life. The lume is unfortunately the weak-point on this otherwise very nice watch.


----------



## jbdan

Gorgeous shots man! Hot looking watch. Nice photog skillz 

I like the combo a lot.


----------



## swatzo

That looks awesome! I want this watch, but I just think it will be too big on my 7inch wrist..great shots!


----------



## nhoJ

Looks nice. Great pictures!


----------



## Isthmus

Great pics.

Wan to hear something funny? when I glanced at this thread, I saw your username and the word orient and asked myself, Orient Hogrider? what's an Orient Hogrider, that sounds kinda cool?

Damn brain is starting to short circuit again. LOL


----------



## makai8o8

That's a fantastic looking combo & great shots!|>


----------



## BenL

Wow these are amazing pictures. And that watch looks really good, too! It's kind of like a Mako on steroids!

Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## MINIDriver

Well done!


----------



## HogRider

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## moeharri

Absolutely STUNNING pictures! Could I trouble you for a wrist shot with the Nato strap or with the bracelet?

Your pictures are the reason that I just ordered this watch for myself. Thanks!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

Great looking combo! It looks from the pics as if the blue strap really matches the dial well. Additionally, this watch could benefit from a little extra height IMO, so that probably works out nice. :-!


----------



## jbdan

Isthmus said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Wan to hear something funny? when I glanced at this thread, I saw your username and the word orient and asked myself, Orient Hogrider? what's an Orient Hogrider, that sounds kinda cool?
> 
> Damn brain is starting to short circuit again. LOL


LOL :-d

It actually does have, in a peculiar way, a nice ring to it!


----------



## bluedevils

orient should give you a special discount. I just ordered a black one because of your photos. Can't wait to put a nato strap on it!


----------



## SSingh1975

I ordered the Blue 7500 as well last night and order is being shipped today (damn, Orient is fast).

Since I'm more of a rubber/leather guy myself, I have to agree that the blue Nato goes extremely well with the blue 7500!

Now I might have to look at Nato's too in my hunt for the perfect non-metal strap for my new 7500.


----------



## Silas

swatzo said:


> That looks awesome! I want this watch, but I just think it will be too big on my 7inch wrist..great shots!


I"ll let you know....I, too, have a 7 inch wrist and ordered one last nite in Orange. What the heck! It was only $125 shipped so I'm sure someone here will pick it up later.


----------



## Isthmus

If it wasn't for the damn day wheel button, I would be all over this "Hogrider". :-!

LOL I can't get that darn name out of my head. :-d









I can easily picture these guys wearing one:



















This pic has nothing to do with anything, but I just thought it was too cool to not post:










Sorry sorry, I'll stop now...


----------



## filmjuicer

HogRider: That combo looks great!

swatzo: I think it would look fine on a 7" wrist.


----------



## DoctorC

For someone who has protested so adamantly about forcing a Name on this watch, you seem to be promoting the "Orient Hogrider" pretty hard! :-d

I actually like it, It appears OrientwatchUSA may still be out of stock on the Blue Mako so I may have to jump up to the Orient Hogrider myself.


----------



## jbdan

LOL isthmus are you bored! :-d That is some funny stuff.

This name is already catching on...wouldn't that be wild if it did!


----------



## Isthmus

DoctorC said:


> For someone who has protested so adamantly about forcing a Name on this watch, you seem to be promoting the "Orient Hogrider" pretty hard! :-d
> 
> I actually like it, It appears OrientwatchUSA may still be out of stock on the Blue Mako so I may have to jump up to the Orient Hogrider myself.


Ha ha :-d

Nah, nothing like that. I just got a kick of the first time my mind played tricks on my, and when I saw this thread pop up again today, It gave me a good laugh... Again! One thing led to another and before you know it I was looking for pictures of pigs and bikes and felt the need to share.

Long live the Hogrider! ;-)


----------



## Artonthewrist

Beautifull pictures really nice looking watch and the blue strap 
helps show off the dial 5 thumbs up.

Dan


----------



## DoctorC

*How big is the 7500 lug to lug?*

After wearing my New black Mako for the past few days I am very pleased overall with the watch. My only negative surprise (if you could call it that) would be the size. My wrist is 7.5" but the mako lug to lug only covers about 2/3 of my wrist width. I was planning on buying the blue Mako but now the 7500 is really catching my eye as well. The larger size may fill out the wrist a little better. 
I was curious how long the 7500 is from end to end. I haven't seen this measurement in any reviews or on the Orient sites.


----------



## Henry T

Hog = *H*arley *O*wners *G*roup. No?


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

*Re: How big is the 7500 lug to lug?*



DoctorC said:


> After wearing my New black Mako for the past few days I am very pleased overall with the watch. My only negative surprise (if you could call it that) would be the size. My wrist is 7.5" but the mako lug to lug only covers about 2/3 of my wrist width. I was planning on buying the blue Mako but now the 7500 is really catching my eye as well. The larger size may fill out the wrist a little better.
> I was curious how long the 7500 is from end to end. I haven't seen this measurement in any reviews or on the Orient sites.


I don't have any of the measurements, but I do have a comparison pic of the watch with the Monster:










And here's a pic of it on my 8" wrist:










And you can also see some pics showing the 7500 right next to the Mako for a size comparison. http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4902

For what it's worth, I think the 7500 would work just fine on your 7.5" wrist. :-!


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: How big is the 7500 lug to lug?*

While awaiting delivery of my blue 7500, what strap size does this use? 20mm or 22mm?

Also, will the existing spring on the 7500 be able to support a rubber/nato/leather strap? Will the black rubber strap off the smaller Mako fit the 7500?

Thanks
SS


----------



## IcedOut

*Re: How big is the 7500 lug to lug?*



SSingh1975 said:


> While awaiting delivery of my blue 7500, what strap size does this use? 20mm or 22mm?
> 
> Also, will the existing spring on the 7500 be able to support a rubber/nato/leather strap? Will the black rubber strap off the smaller Mako fit the 7500?
> 
> Thanks
> SS


 I was about to ask the same question. I have the 6500 series "Orange Mako" and I just put on a 22mm strap. So I'm thinking this one is also a 22mm.

*Quick question to Hogrider*
Is this a 22m strap and where did you get it from if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## HogRider

:-d :-d:-d:-d :-d
Funny I just saw that thread had resurfaced......

*H.O.G* - Harley Owner's Group. but also just the nickname for the bike. Many Harley guys call their bike hogs...








+







=







*About the watch:* Lugwith is 22mm. Maximum height from lug to lug about 51mm. I have 7.25 wrists and I think the watch fits perfectly and also fits comfortably. Right now I am testing it the Modena rubber strap.

Here are 2 wristies with rubber:


----------



## moeharri

I'm thinking I might be in trouble now seeing your wrist shot compared to my wrist size :-s I guess I'll find out for sure in a few days.


----------



## siv

Can someone please DELETE this thread? Everytime I visit WUS, I just have to have a peek in at these photos HogRider has posted and I get a yearning to go buy one... The photography is more like pornography!

I think the only way I can get peace is either someone delete this thread or I go spend some money...


----------



## Marcel

siv said:


> The photography is more like pornography!
> 
> I think the only way I can get peace is either someone delete this thread or I go spend some money...


I agree! Beautiful photography, I keep returning back to this thread just to have a peak :-!


----------



## siv

Too late... just ordered one...


----------



## jbdan

moeharri said:


> I'm thinking I might be in trouble now seeing your wrist shot compared to my wrist size :-s I guess I'll find out for sure in a few days.


I too was unsure of a large dimensioned watch ie. when I ordered the Sumo. But 2 things here (I'm sure your well aware of the first): the lug height and curvature can make a huge watch seem normal. And 2 (I've just recently learned this one): even though you might have a 6.5" wrist size, it can be more oval than round, therefor accommodating a larger lug height watch.

I wish I could find the thread where someone posted a wrist shot of the Sumo on their 6.5" wrist. The lugs hung over his wrist on both sides and so I said "no way I can't pull that off as much as I like the Sumo's looks." But then I got one. My wrist is 6.5"-6.75" and the Sumo lug ends fall 1/4" short on both sides of my wrist.

So it really depends on your wrist shape


----------



## jbdan

siv said:


> Can someone please DELETE this thread? Everytime I visit WUS, I just have to have a peek in at these photos HogRider has posted and I get a yearning to go buy one... The photography is more like pornography!
> 
> I think the only way I can get peace is either someone delete this thread or I go spend some money...


:-d:-d:-d

Thanks for the laugh |>


----------



## wosk

WOW is ll i can say, looks amazing my first reaction before I could say if it was nice or not was "must have" ;D


----------



## SSingh1975

Not to spoil this thread but I ordered a German Bund for my new CE7500 last night...ordering the blue Nato today just for fun.

Apart from the lume, luv my CE7500.


----------



## bluedevils

I received my black big macko yesterday and my black nato strap today. I have a 7" wrist and can say it looks pretty good. With the bracelet I thought it was too shiny and blingy. The nato strap does wonders to tone down the watch. The lack of good lume is the only real drawback. This is my litmus test for getting a omega PO XL.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

bluedevils said:


> I received my black big macko yesterday and my black nato strap today. I have a 7" wrist and can say it looks pretty good. With the bracelet I thought it was too shiny and blingy. The nato strap does wonders to tone down the watch. The lack of good lume is the only real drawback. This is my litmus test for getting a omega PO XL.


I really like your guys' idea of using an aftermarket strap for this one. :-!

How much height do these one piece straps add to the watch? Is it like 2-3mm?


----------



## bluedevils

My guess is 2mm if that, but I've read that these straps are not all equal in thickness.


----------



## bluedevils

BTW I'd like to thank David (_NATOSTRAPS.Blogspot.com) _for the sale of the nato strap. It's a good product at a good price for North Americans.


----------



## moeharri

bluedevils said:


> BTW I'd like to thank David (_NATOSTRAPS.Blogspot.com) _for the sale of the nato strap. It's a good product at a good price for North Americans.


Unless I'm doing something wrong, that URL doesn't work? I may be interested in getting an nato strap as well. :-s

EDIT: I see the correct URL is natostrap.blogspot.com. Thanks!


----------



## jbdan

moeharri said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong, that URL doesn't work? I may be interested in getting an nato strap as well. :-s
> 
> EDIT: I see the correct URL is natostrap.blogspot.com. Thanks!


So you received your big daddy mako? How you like it and is the case size OK for you?


----------



## SSingh1975

4 days of ownership and luving my CE7500D (blue dial)....the blue dial is just so awesome and the color variates from black/blue depending on light reflection.

Unlike my previous Monster, this one definitely goes with my business shirt/suit.




Getting a black german bund (with pad) on Monday so I'll post pics of that on the CE7500D upon delivery.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

SSingh1975 said:


> 4 days of ownership and luving my CE7500D (blue dial)....the blue dial is just so awesome and the color variates from black/blue depending on light reflection.
> 
> Unlike my previous Monster, this one definitely goes with my business shirt/suit.
> 
> Getting a black german bund (with pad) on Monday so I'll post pics of that on the CE7500D upon delivery.


This was definitely the right choice if you wanted something that could be dressed up or down. Congrats on the purchase, it looks great on your wrist! :-!


----------



## jbdan

UpstandingCitizen said:


> This was definitely the right choice if you wanted something that could be dressed up or down. Congrats on the purchase, it looks great on your wrist! :-!


My exact sentiments. |>


----------



## moeharri

jbdan said:


> So you received your big daddy mako? How you like it and is the case size OK for you?


I did receive the Orient Hogrider (nickname I'm going with) on Thursday. I plan on having a full review up in the next day or two in which I'll cover all of my thoughts including a comparison with the Mako (whose review I will also be updating). Without giving too much away at this time, I'll say that this is the absolute biggest watch I'd consider owning for my wrist size. Without the VIP discount, I would have never considered buying such a large watch. Stay tuned for more details ;-)


----------



## Isthmus

moeharri said:


> *I did receive the Orient Hogrider (nickname I'm going with) *on Thursday. I plan on having a full review up in the next day or two in which I'll cover all of my thoughts including a comparison with the Mako (whose review I will also be updating). Without giving too much away at this time, I'll say that this is the absolute biggest watch I'd consider owning for my wrist size. Without the VIP discount, I would have never considered buying such a large watch. Stay tuned for more details ;-)


LOL :-! - I'm loving it. LOL

Can't wait to read your review. the more I see thus watch the more I like it. the damn pusher is still holding me back though.


----------



## jbdan

moeharri said:


> I did receive the Orient Hogrider (nickname I'm going with) on Thursday. I plan on having a full review up in the next day or two in which I'll cover all of my thoughts including a comparison with the Mako (whose review I will also be updating). Without giving too much away at this time, I'll say that this is the absolute biggest watch I'd consider owning for my wrist size. Without the VIP discount, I would have never considered buying such a large watch. Stay tuned for more details ;-)


Ahh yes how could I forget the hog moniker! Look forward |>


----------



## siv

I too got a hogrider but in my haste I ordered the black instead of the blue (I already have a black mako). Once I get the exchange with Orient, I'm gonna put it on a blue Nato, just like Hogrider!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

Isthmus said:


> LOL :-! - I'm loving it. LOL
> 
> Can't wait to read your review. the more I see thus watch the more I like it. the damn pusher is still holding me back though.


I didn't really feel that the pusher was all that prevalent, but I can see where you're coming from. Where the day pusher appears overwhelming to some (myself included) on the Mako, the pushers on this one blend in much better with the case.

Here's a semi-overhead shot that illustrates the prominence (or lack thereof) of the pusher on these guys:










Eventually I'll be in the market for a dress diver (I need something dressy, but I don't really dig on dress watches :-d), and I'll probably take a long, hard look at the blue-dialed one again.

The only problem for me is that I don't think there's room for both the CEM75002D AND the Sumo in my collection at the same time, and I just can't imagine that I won't give the Sumo another try.

I know I've *****ed and moaned about the 20mm lugs and the God-awful taper down to 18mm, but the watch is just way too cool for me to not own one. I guess I just gotta see how Yokobies' Anvil solution works with the Sumo. If it's a hit, then I may just have to grab myself a blue one and actually give it a "forever home." b-)

Besides...my wrist misses the Sumo:


----------



## jbdan

UpstandingCitizen said:


> The only problem for me is that I don't think there's room for both the CEM75002D AND the Sumo in my collection at the same time, and I just can't imagine that I won't give the Sumo another try.
> 
> I know I've *****ed and moaned about the 20mm lugs and the God-awful taper down to 18mm, but the watch is just way too cool for me to not own one. I guess I just gotta see how Yokobies' Anvil solution works with the Sumo. If it's a hit, then I may just have to grab myself a blue one and actually give it a "forever home." b-)
> 
> Besides...my wrist misses the Sumo:


That is what kept me from jumpin on the hog. With each day, the Sumo's casework impresses me like no ther watch I have owned.

I too am interested in Harolds anvil ends for it....in stock form the Sumo, for me, is a tad top heavy. I look forward to trying it on a heavier bracelet, although the OEM bracelet is very nicely done and compliments the watch in a huge way.

btw the Sumo on your wrist looks absolutely perfect size inclu the bracelet


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

jbdan said:


> That is what kept me from jumpin on the hog. With each day, the Sumo's casework impresses me like no ther watch I have owned.
> 
> I too am interested in Harolds anvil ends for it....in stock form the Sumo, for me, is a tad top heavy. I look forward to trying it on a heavier bracelet, although the OEM bracelet is very nicely done and compliments the watch in a huge way.
> 
> *btw the Sumo on your wrist looks absolutely perfect size inclu the bracelet*


Thank you, sir. 

It kills me because I love the Sumo so much, but I think the taper to 18mm leaves it too imbalanced (visually and weight-wise). It's also worth noting that Harold (Yokobies) told me that the 22mm Anvil will work on his new endcaps, which could potentially give the watch even better balance. :-!

I do gotta say though...the Orient sure is a nice alternative at the 50% off MSRP that many of the guys here paid for it.


----------



## HogRider

Since this thread doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon, I thought I'll add a few more images. This time with the Modena Dive strap. The strap is slightly pre-curved and very comfortable. I does attract a little bit of lint, but since this is my dedicated Pool watch it doesn't bother me ;-)


----------



## jbdan

Thanks for more eye candy |>


----------



## PJ

Isthmus said:


> If it wasn't for the damn day wheel button, I would be all over this "Hogrider". :-!
> 
> LOL I can't get that darn name out of my head. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily picture these guys wearing one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic has nothing to do with anything, but I just thought it was too cool to not post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sorry, I'll stop now...


:-d


----------



## Marcel

jbdan said:


> Thanks for more eye candy |>


+1


----------



## SSingh1975

Hey Hogrider

Since u've already replaced the straps on the CE7500......I'm expecting my German bund strap tomorrow so did u replace the springs as well or using the stock Orient springs on the strap?

PS: Maybe we should this thread into a "unofficial CE7500 owners thread" ;-)??


----------



## HogRider

SSingh1975 said:


> .... so did u replace the springs as well or using the stock Orient springs on the strap?


Yes, I did use my own 22mm spring bars. I bought some heavy duty spring bars last year (don't ask me where, probably fleaBay) and I always use those when I change straps.
But - the spring bars that came with the watch were fine, I wouldn't see anything wrong with using them again on another strap.


----------



## SSingh1975

^ Thanks .

I'll probably use the stock springs for now and replace them if needed later. After using the stock bracelet for the last 4 days or so, I'm starting to like it even though I'm a leather/rubber guy itself. I like the fact that the bracelet doesn't taper unlike other watches....full 22mm all the way down to the clasp.


----------



## Docrwm

bluedevils said:


> BTW I'd like to thank David (_NATOSTRAPS.Blogspot.com) _for the sale of the nato strap. It's a good product at a good price for North Americans.


Thanks for the reference!:-!


----------



## 3d Nirvana

hey just wanted to chime in! I normally hang around in the Omega forum, but i gotta say, this is one nice looking watch! Love the black blue combo


----------



## Ryeguy

Isthmus said:


> LOL :-! - I'm loving it. LOL
> 
> Can't wait to read your review. the more I see thus watch the more I like it. the damn pusher is still holding me back though.


I felt the same way about the pusher - it is actually on of the main reasons I purchased the SKX007 as my first mechanical over the Orient.

Having now handled the Orient "in the flesh" I can attest that the pusher is very well hidden. It is tucked into the recess above the upper crown protective shoulder. It is in a location that would be nearly impossible to accidentally hit while in the water (my chief concern). As a comparison, it is less noticeable on the Orient than on my Kinetic Black Knight.

While I don't think I'd replace a Sume with the Orient, for under $200 it represents a screamin' deal for a fine looking watch.

BTW - in another forum there was a detailed review of this watch and they pointed out the metal movement retaining ring. This is something that even the 300M (according to them) doesn't have. It is also something the new Marathon SARs don't have- a dive forum member was pointing out their use of a plastic retainer ring. There are some nice features "under the hood" of this watch.


----------



## houndoggie

I'm another one who purchased the "Hogrider" directly because of hogrider pics. Even on the blue NATO:










Although, this wasn't the first watch I bought after I saw a hogrider wristie...LOL.

Also, I had been mentally calling this the "BIG F'ing MAKO"... but the Orient Hogrider is good too!


----------



## HertogJanNL

Wow, I didn't really like the lugs on the CEM7500 series, but these pictures (especially those on blue NATO) really make me wanna have one. 

But I can't, my black Mako hasn't even arrived yet!! :rodekaarto| :-(


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

HertogJanNL said:


> Wow, I didn't really like the lugs on the CEM7500 series, but these pictures (especially those on blue NATO) really make me wanna have one.
> 
> But I can't, my black Mako hasn't even arrived yet!! :rodekaarto| :-(


Got a friend in the U.S.? ;-) The CEM7500 series can be had for $125 USD right now.


----------



## swatzo

You guys are killing me...I ordered a blue "Hogrider" last night! my wife is going to kill me  these pictures were what pushed me over..I love it on the blue nato, looking for one now, had a question on the stock bracelet until the nato comes..how does it adjust? with the pin system? if so I'll need an adjustment tool as well! it never stops I guess...
Best, Steve


----------



## Ryeguy

swatzo said:


> You guys are killing me...I ordered a blue "Hogrider" last night! my wife is going to kill me  these pictures were what pushed me over..I love it on the blue nato, looking for one now, had a question on the stock bracelet until the nato comes..how does it adjust? with the pin system? if so I'll need an adjustment tool as well! it never stops I guess...
> Best, Steve


Yes, it adjusts with split pins. I adjusted the one I purchased for my dad in less than 5 minutes with a very inexpensive tool (actually, it was the tool Orient sent free with the watch as a thank-you, so you might get one too).

As an FYI, I resisted the extreme temptation to purchase a "hogrider" for myself last night.

After carefully inspecting my father's watch (which he absolutely loves), I think I understand why Seiko used a 20mm bracelet on the Sumo (very similar sized case). The Orient's non-tapering 22mm bracelet makes a very bold statement, visually enhancing the size of an already large watch.

I think the NATO option looks great on this watch, especially the blue on blue.

I resisted the urge this time, but the next 50% off deal just might push me over the edge.;-)


----------



## boatdrinks

Very cool and nice camera. Great shots.


HogRider said:


> Just wanted to share a few images of my *Orient CEM75002D* on a blue NATO. I just put that strap on there for a quick experiment, but I like the feel and look of the watch almost better than with bracelet. The Lume shot makes the lume look better than it is in real life. The lume is unfortunately the weak-point on this otherwise very nice watch.


----------



## SSingh1975

Any one here put a leather nato (from Jurgen's) on the CE7500 yet? Or any experience with leather nato's itself?

Thanks


----------



## dgart08

Thanks to Hogrider I have just ordered one of these with the 50% discount currently offered on their site. :-!


----------



## ky70

dgart08 said:


> Thanks to Hogrider I have just ordered one of these with the 50% discount currently offered on their site. :-!


Ordered the Orange face version Late Saturday and got tracking info today...can't wait to get this watch.


----------



## moeharri

Ryeguy said:


> Yes, it adjusts with split pins. I adjusted the one I purchased for my dad in less than 5 minutes with a very inexpensive tool (actually, it was the tool Orient sent free with the watch as a thank-you, so you might get one too).
> 
> As an FYI, I resisted the extreme temptation to purchase a "hogrider" for myself last night.
> 
> After carefully inspecting my father's watch (which he absolutely loves), I think I understand why Seiko used a 20mm bracelet on the Sumo (very similar sized case). The Orient's non-tapering 22mm bracelet makes a very bold statement, visually enhancing the size of an already large watch.
> 
> I think the NATO option looks great on this watch, especially the blue on blue.
> 
> I resisted the urge this time, but the next 50% off deal just might push me over the edge.;-)


I hate to tell ya, but the 50% discount has been extended for a few days :-!


----------



## swatzo

ky70 said:


> Ordered the Orange face version Late Saturday and got tracking info today...can't wait to get this watch.


Can't wait to see some real life shots of the orange one!


----------



## dgart08

I finally got my blue 7500. I love the watch! You can't beat it for the price. It really is a great value!
The lume is not the best, but it is far from terrible. My only gripe is that I don't find the bracelet comfortable. It pulls my hair and digs into my skin a bit. It's just not the best quality bracelet. It's a shame because I think it compliments the watch perfectly. It really is the watch's weakest point...
So, I will probably be getting a blue NATO also. :-!


----------



## Drewdoog

I believe its official, the CEM75002D is the 'orient hogrider'. Hows it feel to have a watch named after you? :-!


----------



## jbdan

Drewdoog said:


> I believe its official, the CEM75002D is the 'orient hogrider'. Hows it feel to have a watch named after you? :-!


|>

Unfortunately, it sounds like for the member, this name has stuck.

I think it's great...how could you not like it? The watch does not have to resemble it's name!

I know I will always call it the "hog"


----------



## Dragon Time

Brilliant photography on the Hogrider, Hogrider!!


----------



## Beau8

Nice looking combo~lume too! ;-)


----------



## kohym

HogRider said:


> Just wanted to share a few images of my *Orient CEM75002D* on a blue NATO. I just put that strap on there for a quick experiment, but I like the feel and look of the watch almost better than with bracelet. The Lume shot makes the lume look better than it is in real life. The lume is unfortunately the weak-point on this otherwise very nice watch.


*I just want to say your awesome pics made many of us here (myself incl) POORER !! ??:-d*

*I just bought the Black HR today and tomorow will be picking up the Blue HR as a gift to dad.:-!*

:thanks


----------



## dancheng

kohym said:


> *I just bought the Black HR today and tomorow will be picking up the Blue HR as a gift to dad.:-!*
> 
> :thanks


Hi kohym,

Where do you usually shop for Orient watches in Singapore?
Any shops offering good prices in Singapore?
Thanks for sharing.

Daniel


----------



## kohym

dancheng said:


> Hi kohym,
> 
> Where do you usually shop for Orient watches in Singapore?
> Any shops offering good prices in Singapore?
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Daniel


the usual suspects: *Mustafa *(export models, no warranty), *Watch Fashion* @ People's Park level3 and *King Wah* @ Peninsula Plaza level1.

good luck|>


----------



## dancheng

kohym said:


> *Watch Fashion* @ People's Park level3


People's Park Centre or People's Park Complex?

BTW, I bought my first Orient watch, a CFA05001B, from King Wah at a very good price.

Thanks again!


----------



## KTMracer

I have both an orange and a blue Mako and while I love em, I always felt they were on the small side for a 6'7" dude. Now that the HR is here, I'm selling my Makos on the Forum and getting a black Hogrider with plans for black Zulu strap. The pictures are just awesome.|>


----------



## Sean779

bluedevils said:


> BTW I'd like to thank David (_NATOSTRAPS.Blogspot.com) _for the sale of the nato strap. It's a good product at a good price for North Americans.


I'd like to second that. David's straps are at a good price and he's great to deal with.


----------



## acidblack

Bougth the watch last year early june ,,,erad the article but here in greece we call it SUPER MAKO....hogrider....is anneceptable


----------



## WatchAdct

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=372732


----------



## meshio

Beautiful pics. That blue Mako is amazing.


----------



## dmarti47

swatzo said:


> That looks awesome! I want this watch, but I just think it will be too big on my 7inch wrist..great shots!


i have 7 inch wrists too. would u def go with the mako CEM65001B then? if you had to choose... despite the improvement on the CEM75001B????

thank you!


----------



## dmarti47

we will wait on your review!! happy unboxing!!


----------

